# Handy als Modem verwenden



## Joel-92 (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo, über welche der folgenden Handys ist es möglich, mit dem Laptop im Internet zu surven?
Also das Handy als Modem verwenden und das dann via USB-Kabel, Bluetooth oder W-Lan mit dem Laptop verbinden. 

- LG GT540 OPTIMUS 
- LG GD880 Mini 
- Nokia C5-03
- Nokia 5230 NAVI
- Samsung SGH-F480i
- Samsung Wave 525
- Samsung Wave 723 
- Samsung S5230 Star
- Samsung Star II S5260
- Sony Ericsson Xperia X8
- Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 mini 
- Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro

Danke.


----------



## Superwip (26. Juni 2011)

Per Kabel und (sofern vorhanden) Bluetooth müssten es auf jeden Fall alle können, bei W-LAN ist es davon abhängig, ob das Handy eine Hotspotfunktion besitzt, bin jetzt zu faul bei jedem einzeln nachzuschauen


----------



## inzpekta (26. Juni 2011)

Wo ist der Sinn? Per Handy über WLan ins Netz, und dann per Bluetooth auf den Laptop?
Warum dann nicht direkt mit dem Laptop ins WLan?

Bei der Modemfunktion könnte ich es ja noch verstehen. Aber da würd ich mir erst mal um die Einwahlkosten Gedanken machen.
Aber Modem können die glaub ich alle. Musst nur die richtige Software (Treiber) dafür finden.


----------



## Communicator (26. Juni 2011)

Bei den moderneren Nokias kannste mit allen ins I-Net per OVI-Suite. Da gibt es eine Funktion. Einfach drücken, und dann biste on.
Es gibt für die Nokias auch ein W-Lan Hotspot Programm was dann den Zugang für andere Handys oder PCs und Lappis ausstrahlt.
Gruß.


----------



## Joel-92 (26. Juni 2011)

inzpekta schrieb:


> Wo ist der Sinn? Per Handy über WLan ins Netz, und dann per Bluetooth auf den Laptop?
> Warum dann nicht direkt mit dem Laptop ins WLan?


 Habe mich vielleicht etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt!
Ich meinte das Handy so zusagen als W-Lan Hotspot zu verwenden.
Und die W-Lan Zugangsdaten für den Hotspot am Laptop eingeben.



inzpekta schrieb:


> Bei der Modemfunktion könnte ich es ja noch verstehen. Aber da würd ich mir erst mal um die Einwahlkosten Gedanken machen.


Habe eine Internet Flat fürs Handy.... 



inzpekta schrieb:


> Aber Modem können die glaub ich alle. Musst nur die richtige Software (Treiber) dafür finden.


Nein, das Handy bzw. das Handy-Betriebssystem muss das unterstützen, deshalb frage ich ja, bei welchem es geht.







Communicator schrieb:


> Bei den moderneren Nokias kannste mit allen  ins I-Net per OVI-Suite. Da gibt es eine Funktion. Einfach drücken, und  dann biste on.


 Geht das wirklich mit JEDEM Nokia Handy? Vorallem mit den oben genannten?


----------



## Mistadon (27. Juni 2011)

Es geht bei allen Android-Geräten ab Version 2.2.
Bei darunter liegenden Versionen geht das nur über Root und dann entsprechende Apps oder Custom Roms (CyanogenMod). Beim CyanogenMod kann man sogar über USB Inet zur Verfügung stellen.

Ich denke mal, dass das fast jedes Handy kann. Mein Wildfire stellt super stabiles W-Lan zur Verfügung, das mit HSDPA sogar recht schnell ist.

Habe kurz nachgeschaut, beim x10 mini pro gehts auf jeden Fall ohne Root. Da ist das in den Einstellungen, ganz einfach


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:


> Es geht bei allen Android-Geräten ab Version 2.2.
> 
> Mein Wildfire stellt super stabiles W-Lan zur Verfügung, das mit HSDPA sogar recht schnell ist.


 
2x sign.


----------



## Joel-92 (27. Juni 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:


> Es geht bei allen Android-Geräten ab Version 2.2.




Leider steht in den meisten Produktbeschreibungen nur "Android", aber nicht welche Version! 

Auf den Nokia Geräten läuft Symbian OS. Ist es damit auch möglich?


----------

